# Oddest way to recover.



## Animate

Well... When I started to use my left hand, my dp started to slowly faded away.
I don't really remember why though, I just felt that this might just be the way out.

Don't know if it will work for you, but it's always worth a shot


----------



## Jayden

Animate said:


> Well... When I started to use my left hand, my dp started to slowly faded away.
> I don't really remember why though, I just felt that this might just be the way out.
> 
> Don't know if it will work for you, but it's always worth a shot


I know that learning to use your other hand is really good for your brain so I definitely see how it could help. Thanks for the tip


----------



## insaticiable

Animate said:


> Well... When I started to use my left hand, my dp started to slowly faded away.
> I don't really remember why though, I just felt that this might just be the way out.
> 
> Don't know if it will work for you, but it's always worth a shot


What if you are already a left-handed person? Use your right one too?


----------



## Visual

Animate said:


> What if you are already a left-handed person? Use your right one too?


Maybe use both hands?


----------



## Liberty

Okay this made me laugh for some reason but I'm gonna try it.


----------



## tags

haha!! im gonna try it too and let cha know how it goes!


----------



## missjess

very interesting post! if you look into inner child work they get you to do alot of dialoguing with yourself using both hands..

how long did it take you to recover by using your other hand? DP is definitely caused by being way too much in your left defensive brain, that's where negative thoughts come from & OCD

right brain is the emotional, carefree brain!!


----------



## Thidwick

I'd imagine that it helped to be focused on doing something else - you were focused on learning to use your left hand, and that engaged your brain in a healthy way while simultaneously distracting you from your DP/DR.


----------



## noname

Left part of the body is supposed to be controlled by right part of the brain. Perhaps you reactivated some stuff in your right brain. 
Perhaps there is no any connection too


----------



## sb87

interesting will definitely try this.


----------



## Grublet

deleted.


----------



## Visual

Animate said:


> Well... When I started to use my left hand, my dp started to slowly faded away.
> I don't really remember why though, I just felt that this might just be the way out.
> 
> Don't know if it will work for you, but it's always worth a shot


Some insist that DP is based on fear. Were you afraid of your left hand?


----------



## heartless

i thought about it. once my teacher visited Irland and she had to drive in a reverted way were she used her left arm to shift.

she told us it was horrible, but it is good for the brain.

anyway, dp/dr wise, it is probably a great distraction.


----------



## lilyruby

Will defintitly give this a go.. Already typing with only my left hand feels weird


----------



## SongBillong

Very interesting, haven't heard anyone mention this technique before. I'll give it a go too! Thanks for the tip


----------

